# More Coffin Work!



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Well last night I could not sleep so I went to my office & started working on making catalog sheets for the candy business. In between them printing I finally got a coat of mod podge on my coffins & lids I finished assembling & a 2nd coat on some that already were done.

I'm almost done w/ these & will be able to put them away in a tote to keep them clean till I fill them w/ chocolates for Halloween. I love these but man with the price of a box of ink cartridges for my printer ringing in at $61.00 I'll be happy when these are done, they sure take a lot of ink to print! Got 73 more to make.

There was discussion at my ranch this fine morn w/ the cowpokes as to whether we should enter this scare scene competition. I have everything I need to pull a scene together but the cleaning of the garage was the main issue. First response from the cow pokes about this project was ....."NO!!!"...I guess the coffin contest got them tired!!lol

When it got mentioned that I would not need to buy anything & THE GARAGE WOULD GET CLEANED!.....well that shown a whole new light on the situation. Only problem seems to be the time frame....sure wish we had till the end of Aug..

So we are still throwing it around.

Muffy


----------

